# [materiel] carte graphique 7600GS qui bug (résolu)

## alpha_one_x86

Bonjour, me revoila, et pour un probleme que j'ai deja poster. Comme plusieur personne j'ai eu des sous pour noel. Et sur ce forum on m'a assurer que ut2004 marcher bien sous gentoo, j'ai alors acheter ut2004. Mais je me retrouve avec le meme probleme, je change ma résolution le jeu plante, en donnant ça en console:

```
user@silvestre ~ $ ut2004

Exporting ONS-Urban.....Successful!

Exporting ONS-Adara.....Successful!

Exporting ONS-Tricky.....Successful!

Exporting ONS-IslandHop.....Successful!

WARNING: ALC_EXT_capture is subject to change!

Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual

Histoire:

Exiting due to error

user@silvestre ~ $

```

Mes truc installer:

```
silvestre user # emerge -av nvidia-drivers ut2004

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9631  USE="dlloader" 9,993 kB

[ebuild   R   ] games-fps/ut2004-3369-r4  USE="opengl -dedicated" 21,938 kB

Total size of downloads: 31,932 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

```

Mon xorg.conf:

http://first-world.no-ip.info/prob/xorg.conf

Et j'ai remarque un autre truc, quand je reduire un fenetre, mplayer sacade, que j'ouvre un film ou une musique, et plein d'autre logiciel mais vlc marche sans probleme aparent, donc voici d'autre truc:

```
silvestre user # emerge -av mplayer

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc1-r1 [1.0_rc1] USE="X aac aalib alsa arts bidi cpudetection directfb dts dv dvb dvd dvdread encode gif gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg live mad matrox musepack opengl png samba sdl speex theora truetype unicode v4l v4l2 vorbis xinerama xv xvid (-3dfx) (-3dnow) (-3dnowext) (-altivec) -amr -bindist -bl -cdparanoia -custom-cflags -debug -dga -doc -enca -esd -fbcon -ggi -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -livecd -lzo (-mmx) (-mmxext) -nas -openal -oss (-real) -rtc (-sse) (-sse2) (-svga) -tga (-win32codecs) -x264 -xanim -xvmc" LINGUAS="en -bg -cs -da -de -el -es -fr -hu -ja -ko -mk -nl -no -pl -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

Exiting on signal 2

silvestre user # glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

server glx version string: 1.4

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control,

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_NV_float_buffer,

    GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float

client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

```

J'espere avoir mit asser d'info.Last edited by alpha_one_x86 on Thu Jan 11, 2007 4:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nemo13

Bonsoir Alpha ,

Je n'ai plus joué à UT2004 depuis environ 1 an mais si mon neurone est encore actif j'avais été obligé d'enlever ceci

```
Section "Extensions"

Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection
```

pour le faire tourner mais je ne sais plus pour quelle sombre raison( c'était quand j'essayai la transparence avec composite + ?? )

A+

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Je suis dégouter car j'ai acheter le jeu sur les conseille de certain membre et ça marche pas.

J'ai tester sans:

```
Section "Extensions"

Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection
```

Et la seul résolution que j'ai c'est la 800*600.

Pourtant ut marche bien.

----------

## nemo13

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Je suis dégouter car j'ai acheter le jeu sur les conseille de certain membre et ça marche pas.

 

Je parcours le forum assez souvent et si ma mémoire est bonne les foromeurs te disaient :

"Si tu veux ce jeux achète le plustôt que d'afficher ouvertement un cléf piratée on the mule."

Je ne savais pas que la dysorthographie avait un effet collatéral distordant la véracité des divers propos.  :Wink: 

Je ne peux que te répéter que UT est un des rare  jeux qui marchent nativement sous linux.

A part l'option composite qui bugguait sur ma conf, je j'ai pas d'autres idées, désolé.

Pour ma part je n'y joue plus car :

en solo çà me gave

à plusieurs j'en ai marre de me faire exploser par mon fiston   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

J'ai tout tester. La je bloque, car j'ai d abors tester une demo puis un jeu cracker sur emule pour verifier, ça marcher pas. Puis le jeu original bug pareil. Je cherche comme un malade depuis que j'ai poster mon topic (donc ça date), et je trouve pas...

----------

## El_Goretto

Essaie en faisant en sorte que X ne connaisse qu'une seule résolution pour ton écran, et pas plusieurs (celles qu'on peut alterner en faisant ctrl+alt++)

----------

## nemo13

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Essaie en faisant en sorte que X ne connaisse qu'une seule résolution pour ton écran, et pas plusieurs (celles qu'on peut alterner en faisant ctrl+alt++)

 

C'est un truc auquel je n'aurais pas pensé.  :Shocked: 

( je suis en mono résolution (  1280x1024 ( celle de ma dalle ) ).

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Ca marche pas, et en + je veux pouvoir changer sous kde a la volet toute mes résolution (voir le problème que j'ai avec kdetv et pour d'autre réson)

----------

## El_Goretto

Ben après, c'est une histoire entre ton drivers et le jeu.

1- mettre le jeu à jour si ce n'est pas fait

2- vérifier les paramètres de ton driver nvidia: peut être que tu as forcé des paramètres comme un antialiasing ou un anisotropic filtering trop généréreux que ta carte n'est pas capable de géré en haute résolution. Il y a de fortes chances que ça vienne de lui.

Pour le reste, j'aimerai juste préciser que personne n'est responsable "de ce qui t'arrive", et qu'aucune aide n'est dûe à personne. Voilà.

Après çà, moi, j'ai plus d'idée... Ah si, essaie une ATI la prochaine fois, on sait jamais, sur un malentendu...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Temet

Faut pas déconner, j'ai déjà lancé ut2004 (et non, pas acheté, j'ai du jouer 5 heures dans ma vie, faut pas déconner), je n'ai eu AUCUN problème, ni avec les résolutions, ni avec rien du tout.

Par contre j'ai un vrai Splinter Cell, j'ai regardé la boite hier et vu que c'est directx only ... je me suis assis dessus :/

----------

## alpha_one_x86

J'ai forcer aucun parametre, j'ai essaye tout les drivers j'ai une 7600GS et j'ai tester tout les parametre possible.

Et sur mon portable j'ai pas arriver a installer gentoo donc j'ai installer mandriva car j'arriver pas a mettre en route mon ati x200.

EDIT: et je vais pas acheter une ATI a 150 pour un jeu surtout que j'ai acheter ma geforce il y a 4jours.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> EDIT: et je vais pas acheter une ATI a 150 pour un jeu surtout que j'ai acheter ma geforce il y a 4jours.

 

Second degré, quand tu nous tiens...

Signé: le futur ex-guide spirituel du SAVAGE.

----------

## OuinPis

J'ai une nVidia 7300 GT + 256Mo (acheté il y a moins de 2 mois), les derniers drivers de chez nVidia (1.0-9746). Et UT2004 fonctionne nickel chrome en 1280x1024 sans avoir fait de config spécial. 

Je ne suis pas devant ma station mais mon xorg.conf a été généré par le programme d'installation des drivers nVidia + quelques petites retouches à la main pour le fonctionnement de Beryl, that's it !

PS: mais soit dit en passant, contrairement a M$ personne ne t'a forcé a acheter ce jeu, et perso je ne l'aurais pas acheté si la démo n'avait pas fonctionnée.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Non personne m'a forcer mais tout les monde m'a garanti qu'il marcherai. C'est fait j'ai le jeu et ma carte graphique, donc la je peu agir plus que sur ma gentoo. Comment a tu fait pour faire générer en auto ton xorg.conf, car moi je l'ai fait a la main.

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *Quote:*   

> Comment a tu fait pour faire générer en auto ton xorg.conf, car moi je l'ai fait a la main.

 

ça, c'est écrit noir sur blanc dans la doc de gentoo.org !

Enjoy  :Wink: 

----------

## OuinPis

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Comment a tu fait pour faire générer en auto ton xorg.conf, car moi je l'ai fait a la main.

 

J'utilise les drivers fournis par nVidia (comprendre que je suis aller les télécharger sur leur site). En suite la tout dernière question que pose le programme d'installation des ces drivers est "Voulez vous générer le fichier xorg.conf ? Votre ancien fichier sera sauvegardé..." (La j'ai fait une petite traduction et un petit résumé). Donc à cette question j'ai répondu Yes !

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Je suis tomber sur ça: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/nvidia-guide.xml

Mais je suis parti sur un livecd gentoo puis j'ai pris le fichier xorg.conf.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Si quelqu'un qui si connait en php peu m'aider, car la je commence a avoir mal a la tete:

http://www.siteduzero.com/forum-83-106609-p1-invalid-argument-supplied-for-foreach.html

Merci de votre aide

----------

## OuinPis

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Je suis tomber sur ça: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/nvidia-guide.xml
> 
> Mais je suis parti sur un livecd gentoo puis j'ai pris le fichier xorg.conf.

 

Je suis parti du même guide

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Si quelqu'un qui si connait en php peu m'aider, car la je commence a avoir mal a la tete:
> 
> http://www.siteduzero.com/forum-83-106609-p1-invalid-argument-supplied-for-foreach.html
> 
> Merci de votre aide

 

C'est quoi le rapport avec ta carte NVIDIA????

On te l'as déjà dit, une seule question par topic pour permettre aux gens de te répondre sans que ça parte en live

----------

## alpha_one_x86

J'ai installer les drivers nvidia telecharger sur leur site, j'ai mit de xorg.conf par default du script. Et la tout marche, alors je met en résolut et je touche plus a rien.

----------

## OuinPis

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Si quelqu'un qui si connait en php peu m'aider, car la je commence a avoir mal a la tete:
> 
> http://www.siteduzero.com/forum-83-106609-p1-invalid-argument-supplied-for-foreach.html
> 
> Merci de votre aide

 

Je suis tout a fait d'accord avec YetiBarBar, aucun rapport avec une carte nVidia !

J'ai quand même eu la curiosité d'aller voir et j'ai vu ton problème. Il comprend les 4 lignes entre les { } a l'interrieur de ta fonction et pas seulement celle que tu a cité. pour comprendre je te conseil un site www.nexen.net et tu cherche la section 5.7.8 foreach de la documentation PHP.

Je n'en dirais pas plus car ici ce n'est pas la place pour un cours de programmation.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Je vien de lire la doc de la function, le probleme a l'aire d'etre que je sais pas faire un tableau correcte, ... ce site ne m'aide pas car je m'y retrouve pas...

----------

## OuinPis

Comme chuis sympa voila ou tu devrais t'y retrouver : http://www.nexen.net/component/option,com_nexen_v2/Itemid,234/, il y a quelques exemples de Scripts dont 83 dans la section Système de fichiers, tu devrais y trouver ton bonheur  :Wink: 

----------

## blasserre

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> J'ai installer les drivers nvidia telecharger sur leur site, j'ai mit de xorg.conf par default du script. Et la tout marche, alors je met en résolut et je touche plus a rien.

 

c'est ballot, j'allais préconiser la solution de la chute de 3m   :Crying or Very sad: 

est-ce que par hasard tu as eu la curiosité de faire un diff de tes deux xorg.conf pour cibler le problème ?

je dis ça je dis rien... mais si un alpha_one_amd64 venait à passer...

----------

## El_Goretto

Je plussoie blasserre, l'intérêt du forum est de partager les solutions, pour que çà profite aux autres. Et pis c'est aussi par politesse envers les gens qui se sont impliqués.  :Smile: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Celui qui bug:

http://first-world.no-ip.info/prob/xorg.conf.exemple

celui qui marche:

http://first-world.no-ip.info/prob/xorg.conf

----------

## E11

j'ai pas trop regardé en détail, mais il y a déjà une chose qui me saute au yeux dans le premier xorg.conf : La section DRI. Elle doit être commentée ou retirée car tu n'en as pas besoin et que les drivers dri ne sont pas charger. ( ce qui peut provoquer une erreur. )

Pour le reste je sais pas trop... Il faut dire j'ai pas vraiment regardé non plus.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Pour moi tout change et la je vais me coucher, donc je regarderai demain ce qui fait tout buger.

----------

## OuinPis

mais bon, au moins ton jeu fonctionne et tu a moins l'impression d'avoir acheté un jeu et une carte nVidia pour rien  :Wink: 

----------

